# Meet up in East Anglia region?



## BouncyButterfly (Oct 17, 2015)

Hi

I am new to all this and would love to meet some women in the same boat, or have been for ttc and doing it alone.

I was thinking of trying to organise a meet in either Essex direction, Braintree or Suffolk Colchester or Bury St Ed type direction.

Is anyone up for meeting, and if so where?

Thank you and hope you are all well.


----------



## Planetloon (Jun 19, 2013)

I've only just seen this post but I'm up for it. Meeting local women doing this would be great.


----------



## BouncyButterfly (Oct 17, 2015)

Where about do you think would be good to do it?


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

Hello BouncyButterfly. Your inbox is full xx


----------



## Planetloon (Jun 19, 2013)

I'd completely forgotten about this thread. If you still want to meet, i don't really mind where.


----------



## BouncyButterfly (Oct 17, 2015)

I'm definitely still up for meeting!


----------

